# upvs frames ...



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

*UPVC frames ...*

any tips for cleaning dirty looking white upvc frames ... washing up liquid aint moving it !


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsen...rame cleaner&gclid=COCf1JXH88wCFegp0wodF0oGBg


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Go to euro cell and buy a bottle of solvent cleaner and a roll of rag, job done


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

SRP :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Someone on here said that Mold and Mildew Bathroom spray works well on uPVC - I haven't tried it myself (yet)


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Magic sponges are great for this.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I tcuted a very old piece of plastic guttering downpipe the other day to good effect.
Quite a harsh product, but the downpipe is very discoloured, and I can't really make it any worse.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Bilt Hamber Surfex HD


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

dholdi said:


> http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsen...rame cleaner&gclid=COCf1JXH88wCFegp0wodF0oGBg


nice one... reviews look great think ill pick up some of this !!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Did mine with G101 at the weekend, came up a treat.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

As Luke M says. Bilt Hamber Surfex HD degreaser. Goes a hell of a long way. Great on pvc doors and windows, cooker tops and extractor hoods.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

+1 for No nonsense cleaner from screwfix. Really cleaned up the windows where even washing up liquid didn't help.


----------

